# African Tank take #2



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

I set my African tank up about 5 months ago and went with tufa rock. I really liked the look of it but got bored of it.

I found a great river out by Squamish that had some nice rock in and by it. So a couple trips later I got enough to switch my tank over.

I love the new look, and the fish seem to as well!

Old:








New:


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

wow looks so good! i agree though it looked good before but i love it now. It looks soo much better, i think its the squared edges on the rocks for some reason they catch your eye more and really add levels!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i agree....i liked the tufa rock, but i like the new rocks more. i think it's the contrast too between the rocks and the sand. looks good!!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Like the newer look...agree that the square edges of the river rock make the look. Nice!


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks guys...

I hope to find a bit more rock and maybe some more interesting shapes and colors to add to it.

I think it really mimics the real surroundings these guys would have lived in..

These are my guys..

































Or most of them..such a pain to take pics of.


----------

